# Join Me and Max in our efforts to support the Berkeley Humane Society



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey GP Fam!

On August 1st Me and Max are participating in the 13th annual Bay to Barkers Dog Walk to support the East Bay Berkeley Humane Society(Berkeley-East Bay Humane Society: Home Page) . They suffered from a fire that destroyed a large part of their shelter on May 20th. They are in serious need of donations. NO CONTRIBUTION IS TOO SMALL!!
THANKS!!

click link below to contribute

http://baytobarkers.kintera.org/faf...76CEAAC7A4D1382E033C143223F1A&supId=297635377


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

They are a fantastic advocate of our breed!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Andrew that is great you and Max are doing this. I donated a small amount don't have much to give but is a good cause. I hope you reach the 500$ mark with out much trouble.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you so much for your generosity!! It all adds up. Hopefully we can exceed it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That would be awsome if you do. You will have to take some pictures of you guys at this event.


----------



## leilani (Jul 11, 2010)

i live 20 minutes away from Berkeley and work in oakland on weekends. i didn't know about the fire!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

ONE MORE BUMP FOR CHARITY!
EVENT IS TOMORROW!
NO DONATION IS TOO SMALL!


----------

